# Trader Joe's Dunkelweiss = YUM!!



## coyote-1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Picked up a 6 pack of it a couple days ago. It is one of the best beers I've ever purchased off-the-shelf, and at $5.99 a pack it's very reasonably priced.

It is unpasteurized and unfiltered. So just like homebrew, you get a small amount of sediment at the bottom of the bottle. And unlike commercial brews, this means it's bottle-carbonated rather than force-carbonated.

Check it out if you get the chance. Goes great with smoked ribs  :)


----------



## placebo (Aug 24, 2010)

Been looking for a new beer to try and that sounds good. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## new2que (Aug 24, 2010)

we are getting a trader joes pretty soon, i'll have to keep an eye out!


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2010)

Got a TJ's right down the street, gonna have to get a sixer or two.


----------



## diesel (Aug 31, 2010)

I have yet to go into TJ's but I hear really good things about it.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried some beer from Trader Joe's a couple years ago. I think it was a bock and a brown ale. Surprising good for a store brand. They obviously must have a quality brewer doing there contract brewing.


----------



## meateater (Sep 2, 2010)

I picked up a sixer last week. Yes that was a great beer.


----------

